# Whippet diarrhoea



## mmibe (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a 7 month old small whippet. We have had constant pooh problems with him but never really done anything about it as he seems fine otherwise (has seen a vet). Basically he will do a decent solid pooh on his morning walk and about 2-4 more throughout the day. They get progressively looser until by the end of the day it comes out like a foamy froth. We originally put this down to a rich puppy food (James Wellbeloved puppy mix) and it did get better after switching to adult version of same food. It has progressively got worse again to point where today he did 3 liquid and foamy poohs on a 1hr walk. He also has occasional gas problems, normally only when in car though as he is a nervous traveller. 
He currently ways 11kg which vet has told us is fine, he does come from a very small family. You can though see all his ribs. I was always led to believe you should only be able to see 3 or 4. He is perfectly healthy otherwise, playful, high spirited and loves to run!! 
Any ideas??


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you ever tried putting him on white fish and rice for a few days to see if it clears up?
If it does then you will at least know that it is a diet based problem


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I personally would change him to raw - it's possible that kibble doesn't agree with him.

You don't say how often you feed him but I would feed him small amounts but more often giving him time to digest his food.


----------



## mmibe (Sep 11, 2011)

We tried liver and rice for a week but made him worse. What raw food would you recommend or is there a commercial wet food would be worth trying?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

You might find http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html to be useful.

Liver is exceedingly rich and is known to cause problems with loose stool to dogs not used to it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mmibe said:


> I have a 7 month old small whippet. We have had constant pooh problems with him but never really done anything about it as he seems fine otherwise (has seen a vet). Basically he will do a decent solid pooh on his morning walk and about 2-4 more throughout the day. They get progressively looser until by the end of the day it comes out like a foamy froth. We originally put this down to a rich puppy food (James Wellbeloved puppy mix) and it did get better after switching to adult version of same food. It has progressively got worse again to point where today he did 3 liquid and foamy poohs on a 1hr walk. He also has occasional gas problems, normally only when in car though as he is a nervous traveller.
> He currently ways 11kg which vet has told us is fine, he does come from a very small family. You can though see all his ribs. I was always led to believe you should only be able to see 3 or 4. He is perfectly healthy otherwise, playful, high spirited and loves to run!!
> Any ideas??


Going back to basics, has he had a proper puppy worming programme. You cant always see them as some people believe but a worm load, can cause round tummies as they can cause swelling in the stomach, loss of weight, in spite of pup having a healthier then average appetite/seeming hungry, and it can also cause diarrhoea and/or vomiting in puppies. They should start being wormed at 2 weeks of age,then every 2/3 weeks depending on product until they are 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6mths and then every 3/4months like adults. The reason being that you need to eradicate the whole life cycle any eggs or larvae stages left can turn into adults and begin the cycle again.

Usual rule of thumb for most breeds, is that you should be able to comfortably feel the ribs but not see them, the dog should have a visible defined waist and from side view a slope upwards from his rib cage to where his tummy tucks up.

Ive never had foamy froth, sometimes they can pass a clearish mucos and almost jelly like substance. This especially if accompanied by loose motions and even small specks of blood can mean collitis, the bowel and lining is irritated and inflammed.
Sometimes they can appear to strain and only produce the mucos.

Pups can have protozoa parasite infetions, like giardia and coccidia, normal wormers dont usually treat it although panacur does do giardia, but I think you have to do a longeer course then usual for just worms. Both these can cause diarrhoea and watery motions. Some times there can also be specific bacterial infections present and some take a longer then usual course and specific ones of antibiotics to completely get rid of.

Usually for non specific digestive problems a few days on chicken boiled or grilled no skin and boiled rice or white fish boiled or grilled (make sure no bones) and rice sorts them out as its a easily digestible resting diet, usually especially given in conjuction with Pro Texin Pro Kolin which is all natural contains koalin pectin and pro and pre biotic to put back the good gut bacteria the digestive system needs. Usually with the diet and that you usually see an improvement if not entirely back to normal within 24/36hrs, if you then continue for another day or so and then an extra day or so until its completely back to normal and stayed that way for a day or two its usually fine. If however there is no improvement at all after 48hrs or if its getting worse and especially if the dog becomes, lethargic, uninterested in its surroundings and wont eat and worse still wont drink, then its always advisible to get them checked out as they may need antibiotics or other veterinary meds to clear it up.

The Pro Texin Pro Kolin you can get in pets at home or the vets. Usually cheaper on line, Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is where I get mine. Always handy to keep in for upset tums with no other symptoms.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Put him n the either fish and rice or boiled chicken and rice for a few days then slowly start mixing his normal food back in with it. Have you thought of trying him on raw food? 

I have whippets and have had them before that do normal poo's but when they get excited it becomes soft and frothy especially if they have been running. One of my show dogs is terrible if he has gone to a show he gets so excited.

I too have a 7 month old pup 2 infact litter brothers. Both look well covered but when you feel down their sides you can feel their ribs. They are at the moment going through the teenage stage they have now reached their full height or more or less but now need to fill out. They are all legs at the moment and no body at the moment. If you look at photos of whippets of about 6/7 months of age they are all the same. My boys are about 11 kg too that is the about the right weight although build and type can make that vary. Mine are show bred which tend to be heavier than race breds and I would suspect that yours is too.


----------

